
2,300-Year-Old Iron Age Shield Made from Tree Bark Discovered in UK - bookofjoe
https://www.geek.com/news/2300-year-old-iron-age-shield-made-from-tree-bark-discovered-in-uk-1788598/
======
jaytaylor
Invasive ads making for a horribly unreadable experience on mobile.

Use [https://outline.com/8yA9rG](https://outline.com/8yA9rG) instead.

~~~
bookofjoe
I never think about how something looks on mobile because I rarely read
anything there. Having taken a look at this on my phone, I concur with you.

